# Floodlights



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

One of these, a 56V DC power supply. A 1.8A driver (actually driver/ps combo is probably easiest).. and a heat sink and some lensing..
done..
BXRC-50G10K1-B-74
5000k 90CRI 12000Lux @1.8A..
Yea I know it is not quite that easy..
Chip is only $23..
BXRC-50G10K1-B-74 Bridgelux | Optoelectronics | DigiKey


https://northerngrowlights.com/collections/diy/products/sst133-passive-heatsink
passive heatsink 


driver $54,
http://www.trcelectronics.com/View/Mean-Well/HLG-120H-54A.shtml

quick find..
https://greenlightdepot.com/collect...=16506607044&gclid=CLb1lLyzr9ICFZq1wAodf-YOmw

Both overkill btw....
24" isn't that deep.


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

Have you ever looked at the LED Bars meant for cars? I'm curious if those will work. Let me find a link in amazon for you.

Primeprolight Curved 120w 24" Inch Led Light Bar Spot and Flood Combo Beam Waterproof Work Off Road Lamp Bar https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C04WYVG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_vZqTybX0RX0EA


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

i've been researching along these lines for awhile for my 120 5ft tank,27in deep vs 21in deep for a 75(see diy thread its fairly lengthy) some options that you can look into:

Bridgelux EB strips. Fissure did a build with these, look easy to work with and very efficient. i'm actually going to order some of these for a fish room 90 gallon and try a cheapo build with them. don't want to go into to much detail since i'm cutting some corners on the parts and not sure if it will just be a experiment I learn from or if i'm on to something.

Vero lights like jeff suggested work great 2xVERO18 5600k 90CRI would be to much light for a 75 (get a dimmable setup) but would look great.

O2 is working on a nice LED array setup that should be really nice when he is done desigining it, no word on cost he will sell them for yet though.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

bbroush said:


> Have you ever looked at the LED Bars meant for cars? I'm curious if those will work. Let me find a link in amazon for you.
> 
> Primeprolight Curved 120w 24" Inch Led Light Bar Spot and Flood Combo Beam Waterproof Work Off Road Lamp Bar https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C04WYVG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_vZqTybX0RX0EA


 I feel an interesting project here


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

BettaBettas said:


> I feel an interesting project here




I mean what's the difference between that and the 10 watt LED floodlights people wire up?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

bbroush said:


> I mean what's the difference between that and the 10 watt LED floodlights people wire up?


They run off 12V for one thing.
The main problem is most are lensed too extreme and sometimes are unbalanced.. i.e brighter center/different angles.


----------



## smj (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm using a pair of 30W 6500K LED floodlights on a 24" tall 45G tank, as described here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1126338-semi-diy-led-hanging-lights-45-tall.html. I had thought about the lightbar units like the one linked above, but these looked like a cheaper way to start experimenting. And easier to just plug them into a normal power strip versus dealing with transformers, drivers, etc. Downside being they're either on or off, no ramping up or down.

These are measurements through the air, but I saw 2,500 lumens dead center with this setup. So for off-the-shelf lamps of the type I used, if you're looking for 9,000 lumens I expect you'll have to scale up to several 100W units if you want even coverage edge to edge at that level.


----------



## Cate (Jun 16, 2015)

Would using grow lights for hydrponics work ?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Cate said:


> Would using grow lights for hydrponics work ?


 I am not sure


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

A recent economical build on ReefCentral.
LED wall build 500W DIY - Reef Central Online Community


----------



## Cate (Jun 16, 2015)

Bur do the LED bars for cars have the light spectrum you need or can they be modified?


----------



## Malakian (Aug 23, 2014)

Cate said:


> Would using grow lights for hydrponics work ?


Don't see why not, they have a spectrum designed for optimal growth. But the color would be horrible, they are usually purple/pink in color. If we are talking LED's that is, but I'm sure they would grow plants just fine.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Cate said:


> Bur do the LED bars for cars have the light spectrum you need or can they be modified?


Last I looked is you can get almost any K temp that LED's are available in. Granted hot blue/white is the most common.
Hey can even get funky ones..
https://www.superbrightleds.com/mor...d-white-led-off-road-light-bar-24w/1855/4248/


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> So I was looking at floodlights, hoping to save a few bucks... but for 9000lm you still are up in the hundreds lol, am willing to buy that though.
> So I am trying to find a light for my 75 upcoming tank (heavily planted, high tech hopefully) and I need a good light that can reach to about 2 feet deep into the water. And is bright enough for a high tech, like I said around 9000lm? 100W? Never have used floodlights but im interested in them now, seeing as I still cannot find an LED aquarium light that I trust provides good plant health, and reaches 2 ft into water... Difficult decisions.


Im having great luck with a 20 dollar flood from ebay. 50w, 6500k, >50 par at substrate at 18" depth. The 100w fixtures can be found with 9000lm for around 30 dollars. Here is my tank with that light over it at 3 months. The carpeting is just starting (planted last). Lucky for me this tank had a 3 inch rim to help block some side angle light, that thing is blinding. 100w should do the trick for a 2x2x2 ft space.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Cate said:


> Would using grow lights for hydrponics work ?


Yes but your tank will look very red. 5500k-7000k would be more ideal imo.

Photo update. Cheap flood works great.


----------

